# HELP my back flush nozzle is too low?



## LattebutnotLate (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi All, I have a Fracino Heavenly but am curious about how low the back flush valve hangs.

If the (tiny) drip tray is even half full, it is a battle to remove it without spilling as the back flush valve is practically just above the tray.

I got this machine 2nd hand so don't know if the solenoid unit has been replaced with something different (it looks the same as the spares shown from Fracino though).

The group head is in the place it is supposed to be, ie not too low.

I've attatched some pics of the problem. Also is attached is a pic from the web which shows the machine with a different outlet nozzle? somewhat over the drip tray with clearance. The fracino spares order image shows the nozzle which my machine has however.

Question is, is this common or is my machine different somehow?

Thanks in advance-


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep they do do a couple of different ones.

Try a fc96 if its still available - its shorter one


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I think this is it


----------



## LattebutnotLate (Apr 9, 2018)

NewboyUK said:


> Yep they do do a couple of different ones.
> 
> Try a fc96 if its still available - its shorter one


 Thank you, I will try to find one.

Is the problem widespread to you know? Just wondering if Fracino offered a fix or replacement to this problem?

Thanks again


----------

